# Marlin Model 308MXLR



## Sailorman (Oct 14, 2008)

I was thinking about getting myself my first deer rifle, but i also want to be able to take it out west and do some elk or some other big game hunting. Im a left handed shooter and i don't like the bolt actions, so i was looking at this marlin 308 lever action. Its affordable and seems to be a good gun. any thoughts or suggestions


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Sailorman,
The new 308 is kinda cool but, it is not known yet if it will stand the test of time. If your not a big reloader i would think about availibilty of the round. Have you looked at the Browning BLR rifles? They are levers that feed from a magizne. I think they offer some heavy hitters for future elk hunts(up to 300win mag?). There are the pump and semi-auto models from remington and others that also offer more standard rounds. I'm not bashing the 308 marlin but i'm a little leary of finding it on the shelves in 10+ years. Remember the WSSM, SAUM and the 307 winchesters? I shoot a 308 bolt and it will knock them dead and ammo is easy to find.
Good luck with what ever you get. But that browning is on my list of someday guns.
thats my .02


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Saliorman.. If you like the Lever guns you should definitely give the Marlins some thought. The price is right and they offer a caliber for taking pretty much any sized game that walks North America or even the world. For example, If I were you I would be looking at Some of the Big bore Marlins. 1895 in .45-70, Model 444 in .444 Marlin or even the 1895 in .450 Marlin. I personally like the .45-70 chambering along with the .444. Either of these two calibers can be loaded as hot or as mild as you want. You will have more Factory ammo offerings with the .45-70. I am using the 405gr Remingtons for deer this year. 

I actually just purchased a 1895GS (Guide Gun) in .45-70 and Model 444 in .444 and love them both. I have equiped the .45-70 with ghost ring peep sights and can keep a pretty tight group at 100yrds. The accuracy of the gun right out of the box is pretty impressive. The .45-70 is a very old, versitile round... I would definitely consider it, or the .444 if Elk or larger than deer sized game are in your future. 

If you do a search in this forum I posted a question about the .444 for MI whitetail a few weeks back. Search ".444 marlin for MI whitetail"

Jeff


----------



## ice (Nov 20, 2008)

hey sailor man,

if your going to get a lever action i would say a marlin. however the is the 308 express the same load as a 308 win. could be hard to find if it is different being new. but maybe it is the same. i have no idea.

good luck shopping

bro ice


----------

